# 35 Pot Plants Found In Storage Unit



## FruityBud (Aug 2, 2008)

A man has been charged with growing marijuana plants inside a Wallingford self-storage unit.

Police said that officers executed a search warrant at the North Plains Industrial Road self storage unit Thursday night.

Before executing the warrant, police said they heard several gunshots coming from within the fenced-in facility.

Police said an investigation revealed that Richard Luba, 37, of Wallingford, had been shooting a rifle at an abandoned vehicle and Dumpster.

While Luba was being detained, police said that his wife, identified as 37-year-old Rose Luba, arrived and attempted to force her way into the facility. She was taken into custody as well, police said.

Police said they seized 35 live marijuana plants, some that were more than 4 feet tall, from within a storage unit.

Wallingford police said the plants were potted in soil and were growing beneath fluorescent lights. They said the unit had a homemade air circulation system.

Police said Richard Luba's name was on the unit's lease.

Richard Luba was charged with operating a drug factory, possession of marijuana, possession of marijuana with intent to sell, cultivation of marijuana, unlawful discharge of a firearm and reckless endangerment.

Rose Luba was charged with illegal possession of narcotics, failure to keep narcotics in proper container, possession of marijuana, possession of drug paraphernalia and interfering with an officer.

State police assisted in the investigation with several K-9 units.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5ghrl4*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow that was silly out shooting his gun to get attention..


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 2, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Rose Luba was *charged with* illegal possession of narcotics, *failure to keep narcotics in proper container*, possession of marijuana, possession of drug paraphernalia and interfering with an officer.


that just cracked me up...


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 2, 2008)

what was she thinking? lmao


----------



## Blaze Ya Dead Homie (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah i know what my husband does, and whats going on here, i see alot of cops so im just gonna get arrested to? dumb broad.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 3, 2008)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> that just cracked me up...



Most likely pain pills not in the right bottle. My guess anyway..


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 3, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Most likely pain pills not in the right bottle. My guess anyway..


just seemed like if she's being charged with all the other charges, that one isn't gonna make many odds


----------



## POTUS (Aug 3, 2008)

The cops call it "Stacking Charges". It's most often followed by the cops saying something like: "If this one doesn't stick for some reason we can always use one or more of the other charges."

When the legal system has to use TRICKS to convict, the system has failed.

What a crazy world we live in....


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 3, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> The cops call it "Stacking Charges". It's most often followed by the cops saying something like: "If this one doesn't stick for some reason we can always use one or more of the other charges."
> 
> When the legal system has to use TRICKS to convict, the system has failed.
> 
> What a crazy world we live in....


todays world sucks...

but i wouldn't mind getting charged with "failure to keep narcotics in proper container" if i got off the rest


----------



## POTUS (Aug 3, 2008)

Anarchist_UK said:
			
		

> today's world sucks...


 
No more than any other time period. I've lived through the last 70+ years and I've heard that same sentiment expressed about every time from my birth until now.

I've read the same sentiment in history throughout the ages.

I can imagine that in our Prehistoric times,  UG told MUH "Ugg!" <waves hand at horizon and points toward butthole> Translation: "This world is really shizty".  

UG was correct then and you're correct now in meaning that there is always room for improvement.

Since we've stopped wading through dinosaur crap, things have gotten much better. They'll continue to get better until one day, society won't have to put their citizens into cages to keep them from harming each other.

I wish I could be there then...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 3, 2008)

Hopefully they have there MMJ Card and get off of it.
But discharging a firearm what called the cops there anyway that was stupid.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 3, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> No more than any other time period. I've lived through the last 70+ years and I've heard that same sentiment expressed about every time from my birth until now.
> 
> I've read the same sentiment in history throughout the ages.
> 
> ...


 
We did the double post LOL


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 3, 2008)

Well Potus there 3 post reply from u and u bet me by 1 LOL


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 3, 2008)

woah triple post 

and i see what your saying, I don't haven't seen as much as you have but I agree that the world is not going to get any better


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 3, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> I already zapped my extras.
> 
> Weird.....


 
What I think that happen is when we both r trying to post it was very slow and I know I clicked 2 or maybe 3 times before it went through..:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

Man that guy can grow


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

"Police said they seized 35 live marijuana plants, some that were more than 4 feet tall, from within a storage unit."


Thats a good grow..lol


----------



## POTUS (Aug 3, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> "Police said they seized 35 live marijuana plants, some that were more than 4 feet tall, from within a storage unit."


 
In pig speak, that means that they found 35 plants that were an inch tall and one of them was sitting on a box that was 3 feet, 11 inches tall.

You can't trust anything a cop says.

Every single one of them is a liar by trade.

God I hate pigs. The only good pigs are ones that are already on a grill and covered with sauce.

The ones in pig suits are exactly like Nazis. There is no difference.

SHOW ME YOUR PAPERS !


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> In pig speak, that means that they found 35 plants that were an inch tall and one of them was sitting on a box that was 3 feet, 11 inches tall.
> 
> You can't trust anything a cop says.
> 
> ...


 





Agree a 100% Potus


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 3, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> In pig speak, that means that they found 35 plants that were an inch tall and one of them was sitting on a box that was 3 feet, 11 inches tall.
> 
> !


 
Not only, they also weight the plants and roots with all that dirt on there and some place the Leo's wieght the whole Bucket with dirt in it and call it High Price for sale with all that wieght..  
Wrong Copper's going to call the weight then stripped down for sale then wieght it for street sale and the price will Be Different,


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 3, 2008)

"..failure to keep narcotics in proper container"


I fail to understand this charge.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 3, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> "..failure to keep narcotics in proper container"
> 
> 
> I fail to understand this charge.


I thought that to...


----------



## POTUS (Aug 3, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> "..failure to keep narcotics in proper container" I fail to understand this charge.


A lot of people, including me, have prescription meds they take every day. I carry mine in a pill box. That's illegal. It has to be in the container that it's put in at the pharmacy or your breaking another law.

What a crock.

A person either has a script or not. It can be checked within one work day. All they really have to do is ticket the person and tell them if their doctors office calls *this number* withing one working day, the ticket will be voided.

They don't do that because it gives them another Nazi like hold on all of us.

SHOW ME YOUR PAPERS !!!!

They should give all the cops a nazi arm band to wear. At least that way, they would be dressed in character.

You all should have seen this one today. He had his motorcycle parked behind a bunch of cars in a lot and he was standing with only his arms and head showing while pointing his little pseudo-penis radar gun at oncoming traffic. What an azzhole.

Pig with a capital P


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember when the Sherriff change Uniforms too all black....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

LMFAO--Where were these people when they were passing out brains?  Jeez, how stupid do you have to be to call attention to yourselves like they both did when you are doing something illegal?


----------



## POTUS (Aug 4, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I remember when the Sherriff change Uniforms too all black....


Yeah, they should have put a stripe around the middle and gave them all a big ole pink nose to wear with their black suits.

Then they'd look like bacon.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 4, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LMFAO--Where were these people when they were passing out brains? Jeez, how stupid do you have to be to call attention to yourselves like they both did when you are doing something illegal?


 
When they were passing out brains, they thought they said trains and asked for a slow one.

It sounds like their family tree doesn't branch.

Well shoot Goober, lets go shoot our guns outside our grow room!

I heard it scares off the A-Fids, whatever they are!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Yeah, they should have put a stripe around the middle and gave them all a big ole pink nose to wear with their black suits.
> 
> Then they'd look like bacon.


:laugh:
:laugh: :laugh:


----------

